# Ants inside LCD screen! what to do?



## janitha (Feb 7, 2007)

Now when I booted up my PC it is seen that something is crawling on the LCD screen. On closer inspection it is found to be two small ants. When I tried to remove them using a small piece of paper it was found that they are not on the screen but behind the screen or may be behind its outer layer. They stop for some time and then again crawl. What to do?

If they die there, each will be worse than a dead pixel or the formic acid in them may cause even more problems.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 7, 2007)

What are the ants doin there?  I guess they came for pixel inspection. Don't worry much. Poor little pair of ants. 
They may crawl on the screen becoz of presence of light. Just switch off the monitor for sometime. Doing so they may find the way outside.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 7, 2007)

R they real?

If they r... blow them out. See where there is a chance of entry.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont think it is possible for ants to get between the pixels and the glass. not possible as a lcd is sealed from all sides


are u sure it is not a prank program on ur pc LOL


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 7, 2007)

hey i am woried i also have lcd screen.How can they get in?


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 7, 2007)

Check this out... in Internet Explorer...

Look familiar? Is this the kinda ants u get? Didja off the lcd and check out whether they r still there?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 7, 2007)

By this i remeber 
I had got ants in my Hard disk because something fell in.
The Hard Disk was destroyed
I had to replace it for 3K


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 7, 2007)

When I was in school there was a classmate of mine from whose eyes ants came out, it was even covered a newspaper. Actually an ant had somehow laid eggs in his eyes. I am also sure because my mother was my class teacher and she remembers almost all of her students, including me


----------



## janitha (Feb 7, 2007)

They were real and I shut down the PC thinking that it may go once the light is gone( as now I see Kiran had suggested). Unfortunately when I booted up now, one is gone and the other is still and seems to have expired. And its size has become somewhat smaller, may be it has shrunken. And sadly it is almost in the middle.
And I forgot to mention, the table was full of ants when this happened.


----------



## mediator (Feb 7, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Now when I booted up my PC it is seen that something is crawling on the LCD screen. On closer inspection it is found to be two small ants. When I tried to remove them using a small piece of paper it was found that they are not on the screen but behind the screen or may be behind its outer layer. They stop for some time and then again crawl. What to do?
> 
> If they die there, each will be worse than a dead pixel or the formic acid in them may cause even more problems.



Use Vaccuum cleaner!


----------



## janitha (Feb 7, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Use Vaccuum cleaner!


Yes, that seems to be the only hope and I will try tomorrow morning.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Check this out... in Internet Explorer...
> 
> Look familiar? Is this the kinda ants u get? Didja off the lcd and check out whether they r still there?



Nice dude they even follow the pointer


----------



## freebird (Feb 7, 2007)

Let LCD makers be sure to not give Ants a chance to taste Beloved LCDs


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> They were real and I shut down the PC thinking that it may go once the light is gone( as now I see Kiran had suggested). Unfortunately when I booted up now, one is gone and the other is still and seems to have expired. And its size has become somewhat smaller, may be it has shrunken. And sadly it is almost in the middle.
> And I forgot to mention, the table was full of ants when this happened.



Oh! One ant at center of LCD? I think it committed suicide becoz its partner ran away from there! 

Okkk..Did you blow it out? You should be very care full while using Vaccum cleaner. See that the pressure is not so high else it may damage inner PCB layouts.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 8, 2007)

Offtopic...

No offence.. but i cant stop laughing...  ... anyway today one of my frnd gonna buy one LCD for him self, i am smsing him that before he buys, he must make sure that the LCD is Ants Proff lol...

anyway, poor dude which died inside... well whats the cops said, will the write it as accident or suicide or gonna charge u with Attempt to murder or direct 302 ?? 

lol...


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 8, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> i dont think it is possible for ants to get between the pixels and the glass. not possible as a lcd is sealed from all sides
> 
> 
> are u sure it is not a prank program on ur pc LOL



Its very much posible , same thing happened to my friends LCD monitor , he got it replaced from the company.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you post a screenie of your laptop so that we can see how ants reside under lcd screens?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

You have to take a photograph.not screenshot


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^ Just don't use print screen button


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

In a crt ants would have been fried.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 8, 2007)

I meant photograph only...not the screenshot


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 8, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> In a crt ants would have been fried.


IN crt ants can't enter as it is sealed.
Ants once entered mt Keyboard and ate half of the rubber pegs/keys in the kb and they also ventured my Speaker so I sealed the way in to my speaker with a tape. They were entering the speaker from bottom. But thanks god that my speaker was not affected but my Keyboard faced a tough time with ANTS.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 8, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Now when I booted up my PC it is seen that something is crawling on the LCD screen. On closer inspection it is found to be two small ants. When I tried to remove them using a small piece of paper it was found that they are not on the screen but behind the screen or may be behind its outer layer. They stop for some time and then again crawl. What to do?



lol...I found your situation very much similar to this thread here. Go through the discussion their. But I suggest you replace it!

Members, you can watch the video in YouTubefrom above posted link)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tu_yBEZ-is


----------



## planetcall (Feb 8, 2007)

gently stroke it.....it slowly pushes it out !  Hope that works.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Whats that


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^^
Vimal... that's unspeakably funny


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

Can somebody explain the meaning of post #24?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2007)

hehehe...This thread made my day!   he said to gently beat the monitor where the ant is dead. It would slowly come out!


----------



## spynic (Feb 8, 2007)

oooo.. may be thts jus a new screensaver..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2007)

so is the second ant dead or alive... bhagwan unki atma ko shanti de


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> so is the second ant dead or alive... bhagwan unki atma ko shanti de



Yes sir. Report: Second ant reported dead almost 6 hours ago. 
Reason: Anuman hai ki woh kud kushi hai...


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 8, 2007)

Even ♥LCDs♥ cant separate them... poor ♥♥♥lovers♥♥♥


----------



## baccilus (Feb 8, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> gently stroke it.....it slowly pushes it out !  Hope that works.



Very very funny. lol


----------



## freebird (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ poor author yet to understand things properly


----------



## janitha (Feb 8, 2007)

sorry for the delay, I was too busy officially.
Thanks to all of you for the concern showed and also some of the humourous comments. Yesterday it was so similar to the video in the link provided by "blueshift" that I thought it was taken from my monitor. I tried to vacuum and tried at every possible orifice including the vents in the back but to no avail. 
It is tragic since the LCD was having very good performance and till now has no dead/stuck pixel. And I bought it at a fabulous price few months back.(VX922, 17.5K)
Is there a possibility of getting replacement? If I remember correct, I had registered the product online. 
Below is the link to the late ant. (Not a good pic since my Coolpix's CCD is also dead and had to use a Samsung 3.2 which doesn't have macro)
*img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s3700034zl2.jpg


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 8, 2007)

Give it for servicing or replace it up
These are the only two ways


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 9, 2007)

more chatting ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

^^The solutions are given...the threads are not closed...what else you expect


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 9, 2007)

pathiks"so is the second ant dead or alive... bhagwan unki atma ko shanti de "
  very funny..hahahha..
poor ants ..
and poor..lcd owner..
what u gonna do now...


----------



## janitha (Feb 9, 2007)

Somebody pl advise reg the possibility of getting it replaced. Shall I contact Viewsonic through E-mail or is it better to contact the dealer? The dealer is 80 kms away but well known to me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

Do both


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 9, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Somebody pl advise reg the possibility of getting it replaced. Shall I contact Viewsonic through E-mail or is it better to contact the dealer? The dealer is 80 kms away but well known to me.



I would suggest you to first contact dealer & see whether they can sort out the issue. Dealers also can do the replacement. They will contact Viewsonic for replacement if the set is with in warrenty period.


----------



## gdatuk (Feb 9, 2007)

ants can spoil the circuits and PCBs. Switch off completely and spray hit and leave it for 24 hours. After a while brush the ant dead bodies and ur system is safe to use.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 9, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:'-D The ♥ants r long dead.. and here comes a reply!!! To kill them!!!

Read them other threads too yaar... @least those b4 urs


----------



## planetcall (Feb 9, 2007)

LCD = Lovers Crushed to Death. Want to know what they are doing up there now ?

*www.myspacedev.com/img/smilies/love/love0069.gif


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 5, 2008)

I remember seeing this thread long  ago and i laughed at that time.....now the same thing happened to me....WTF an ant in my new 1 week old Dell SE198WFP,tis fuking ant is sitting at the center

@janitha
wt did u do at that time?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 5, 2008)

> gently stroke it.....it slowly pushes it out !  Hope that works.



planetcall made my day.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 6, 2008)

I was away from the forum for a long period covering the time this thread was running. I sympathise with the frustration of the OP, but also find the thread very entertaining. 

There was another thread about ants inside an LCD a couple of weeks ago - I think the OP was Vishal Gupta.

zyberboy: If you can't think of anything better, why don't you place some sugar near the monitor and leave it overnight? It just might lure the ant out. I suggest you take precautions not to attract other ants though, as _they_ might want to get into the act and you end up with _more_ ants inside the monitor.   You could place the monitor and the sugar inside a plastic bag and tie it up tight.


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2008)

The monitor developed problems with the front panel buttons and reduced brightness later on. It was collected by the company and when attempts to repair it failed, was replaced by a new monitor in sealed pack. After about 2 months, it developed problems with backlighting and was replaced after a delay of three weeks. The new one had the latest date of manufacture and it works perfectly even now and even the display quality is better than the earlier two ones. 

And thanks to the youtube video posted by blueshift, I was able to convince them that such things do happen.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 6, 2008)

man same happened to my LCD. but i left it alone and it creeped out itself.. just dont press on the glass where it is as that would kill it and leave it there for ever.


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2008)

ax3 said:


> did u bychance drop something sweet near ur pc ??
> 
> do u have ur snacks near ur pc ??



No. But the question is whether the manufacturers should ensure that the gap between the actual LCD panel and the outer protective thin panel is sealed or not?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Aug 6, 2008)

this is the wierdest problem ive ever heard..ants..lol


----------



## humanbeing (Aug 6, 2008)

should have used a blower ?


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2008)

humanbeing said:


> should have used a blower ?



Even their service centre (Bits&Bytes) at Ernakulam could not remove it. Hence the replacement.


----------

